# قائمة زيوت التشحيم



## علاء محسن علي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الى زملائي الكرام هذه قائمة فيما يخص زيوت التشحيم ارجو ان تنال رضاكم مع تحياتي:19:



زيوت االمحركات العاملة بالبنزين 
زيوت لمحرّكات الديزال 
زيوت المحرّكات العاملة بالغاز زيوت للمحرّكات ثنائية الأشواط 
زيوت تشحيم النواقل الالية والميكانيكية للحركة زيوت للإستعمال البحري 
الشحوم الشحوم الصناعية 
الزيوت الخاصة الزيوت الهيدروليكية 
زيوت للآلات الضاغطة زيوت لتشحيم الدواليب المسننة والتربينات 
الزيوت المستعملة في الصناعات المعدنية 
زيوت الدوران 


زيوت االمحركات العاملة بالبنزين : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله 
المميزات 
العبوة 

AGIP TECSINT SAE 5 W 40
زيت متعدد الدرجات ذو تكنولوجيا عالية وهو زيت اصطناعي يستعمل لمحركات السيارات الخفيفة المجهزة أو غير المجهزة بضاغط تربيني ومحول بيئي. وقد تم تصميم هذا المنتج للإستجابة إلى متطلبات المحركات العصرية العاملة بالبنزين وهو يوفر تزييتا أفضل ويساعد على الحد من استهلاك البنزين ومن التلوث وقد صادق عليه كبار مصنعي السيارات مثل BMW، VW، Mercedes Benz، Porsche... 

API SJ/CF
ACEA A3-96, B3-96
VW 500.00 + 505.00 (11/92)
MB 229.1
PORSCHE 
BMW
4ل 
AGIP SINT 2000 SAE 10 W 40
زيت نصف اصطناعي ذو جودة عالية يستعمل في كل محرّكات البنزين مهما كان نوع الاستخدام ومهما كان الفصل ويضمن هذا الزيت أداء مرتفعا ومتواصلا وقد صادق عليه كبار مصنعي السيارات مثل VW، Mercedes Benz، Porsche... 

API SJ / CF
ACEA A3, B3,
B4
MB 229.1
V W 500.00 + 505.00
2ل
4ل

TANIX SUPER 900 SAE 20 W 50
زيت متعدد الدرجات لمحرّكات البنزين وقد صمم هذا الزيت للجيل الجديد من السيارات وهو يتماشى مع المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين الرفيع وبالبنزين الرفيع الخالي من الرصاص المجهّزة أو غير المجهّزة بمحوّل بيئي. 

API SL/CF 1ل
4ل
200ل

TANIX SUPER 700 SAE 20 W 50
زيت متعدد الدرجات صمم للتزييت اليومي لمحرّك البنزين ولضمان القيادة السليمة. 

API SG/CC –
MIL – L 46152 D 1ل
2ل
4ل
200ل

TANIX Super 500 SAE 20 W 50
زيت لمحركات البنزين يستجيب إلى حاجيات أي محرك يستخدم في درجات حرارة وسيطة تحت حمولة متوسطة 

API SF/CC
MIL L 46152 D
مواصفة أروبية CCMC G2 D1

1ل
2ل
4ل
20ل
200ل




رجوع 



زيوت لمحرّكات الديزال



وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIP SINT TURBO DIESEL SAE 10 W 40
زيت متعدد الدرجات ذو أداء عال يستعمل لمحرّكات القازوال في السيارات الخفيفة وهو يعتمد على صيغة نصف اصطناعية ويمكن من تزييت فعال للمحركات 


API CF / SG ACEA B3, B4 
VW 0505.00 
2ل
4ل 
TANIX DIESEL TURBO 900 SAE 15 W 40
زيت ذو أداء مرتفع خاص بالمحرّكات التي تقطع مسافات طويلة مع عمليات تغيير زيوت غير متواترة.ويستعمل هذا الزيت في المحرّكات العصريّة المحمّلة و العاملة في ظروف قاسية. 

API CG-4/SG. MERCEDES 
BENZ 228.3
MAN 3275 
1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل

TANIX DIESEL 700 SAE 10 W 40
زيت متعدد الدرجات لمختلف أنواع محركات القازوال في السيارات الخفيفة حتى تلك التي تعمل في ظروف قاسية 

API CF-4/SG. MERCEDES
BENZ 227.1 MIL-L-2104 E 1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل 
TANIX DIESEL 500 SAE 40
زيت أحادي الدرجة لمحركات القازوال ذات سحب طبيعي أو ضاغطة ويوصى به لمحركات الشاحنات والجرّافات والجرارات. 

API CD/SF 1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل 
TANIX DIESEL 300 SHD + SAE 40
زيت أحادي الدرجة لمحرّكات القازوال ذات السحب الطبيعي. 

API CC/SC 1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل




رجوع 


زيوت المحرّكات العاملة بالغاز : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
TANIX SEPCIAL GPL SAE 20 W 50
زيت صمم لضمان حماية محرّكات الغاز في كل الفصول وكل ظروف الاستخدام داخل المدن أو خارجها، على الطرقات السريعة أو الطرقات الحضرية وهو يساعد على الحد من تقادم المحرك. 

لكل أنواع المحركات
1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل 



رجوع 


زيوت للمحرّكات ثنائية الأشواط : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
TANIX 2T MOTO
زيت معدّ لتحضير خليط زيت البنزين للمحرّكات ثنائية الأشواط ذات تبريد هوائي من مختلف الأنواع مهما كانت نسبة الاستخدام التي يوصي بها مصنعو السيارات. 


API TB
1ل
2ل
20ل
200ل 



رجوع 



زيوت تشحيم النواقل الالية والميكانيكية للحركة :
لتزييت علب المسننات الميكانيكية والأنظمة الهيدروليكية فكرت عجيل في عدد من الزيوت ذات الجودة العالية للاستجابة إلى متطلبات المواصفات العالمية الصارمة. 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIL VITEX SPECIAL MP 90
زيت بضغط مرتفع لتزييت علب المسننات ومسننات الدواليب الهيبودية المعرضة لحمولات قصوى في ظروف شديدة وقد تم تصميم هذا الزيت لعلب المسننات الميكانيكة والمحاور الخلفية للعجلات ومجموعة الإدارة النهائية في السيارات الخفيفة والشاحنات والجرافات والجرارات الفلاحية. 

API GL-5
MIL L2105 D 
20ل
200ل 
AGIL VITEX SPECIAL EP 90
زيت لتزييت علب المسننات ومسننات الدواليب الهيبودية المعرضة لحمولات متوسطة في ظروف معتدلة وقد تم تصميم هذا الزيت لعلب المسننات الميكانيكية والمحاور الخلفية للعجلات في السيارات الخفيفة والشاحنات والجرافات والجرارات الفلاحية. 

API GL4 
MIL L 2105 
2ل
20ل
200ل 

AGIP ATF IID
زيت خاص بعلب المسننات الآلية الحديثة التي تتطلب استخدام منتجات تطابق متطلبات DEXPO II General Motors, OPEL, AVDI ZF, BMW 

GM DEXRON
GM ATF type A suffix A
MB 236.6 et 236.2 Caterpillar to-2 MAN 339D 1ل
20ل
200ل 
AGIP ROTRA MULTI-THT
زيت تشحيم لنقل الحركة يمكن استخدامه للآليات المختلفة في الجرارات العصرية (نقل الحركة، الأنظمة الهيدروليكية، دواسات القابض، الفرامل المغمورة بالزيت، مجموعة الإدارة النهائية). 

API GL-4 FORD MEC-86 B FORD M2C - 134B/C 20ل
200ل 




رجوع 


زيوت للإستعمال البحري : 
تعرض عجيل على حرفائها زيوت ذات شهرة عالمية تستجيب إلى متطلبات كافة مصنعي المحركات البحرية. 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIP TURBO DIESEL SAE 15W40
زيت ذو أداء مرتفع يستخدم لمراكب الصيد البحري وخاصة منها تلك المجهزة بمحرك قازوال تربيني. 

API CG4/SG 
MERCEDES BENZ 228.3 /BAUDOUAN 
MAN3275, KH DUTZ Tro199-1084
GUASCOR
CUMMINS
NTC DAF 
CANIA 
VOLVO 20ل
200ل 
AGIP CLADIUM 120 SAE 30/40
زيت أحادي الدرجة للبواخر ومراكب الصيد ذات محرك قازوال بحري مجهز أو غير مجهز بضاغطة. 


API CD , BAUDOUAN , MAN, POYAUD, GENERAL MOTORS (CATERPILLAR, BUKH, GUESGOR) 20ل
200ل 
AGIP MARINEMIX SM
يستخدم زيت التشحيم هذا مخلوطا بالبنزين في محركات المراكب السريعة ثنائية الأشواط ذات تبريد مائي مهما كانت قدرتها. 


API TD,
NMMATC-W 1ل




رجوع 


الشحوم : 
MULTISERVICE
شحم متعدد الاستعمالات يوصى به في التشحيم العام. 

SUPER STABIL EP
شحم يستعمل لتشحيم المحامل. 
رجوع 

الزيوت الخاصة : 
AGIP ACORUS زيوت تشحيم تستعمل لإخراج منتجات الخرسانة من القوالب. 
AGIP EXIDIA زيت عضوي يستعمل لتزييت الآلات المتحركة. 
AGIP RUSTIA زيت ينتج شريطا لحماية مختلف قطع الآلات ضدّ الصدأ 
AGIP MUD ST زيت صمم لتزييت الآلات العاملة في الرطوبة وتلك العاملة في البحر. 

يقدم هذا الزيت قدرة استحلابية مرتفعة ويمكن استعماله لتزييت بعض أنواع مراوح المراكب. 

رجوع 


زيوت للآلات الضاغطة : 
AGIP DICREA زيت يستعمل لتزييت الضاغطات العاملة بالهواء أو بكباس. 
AGIP BETULA يستعمل هذا الزيت لتزييت ضاغطات أجهزة التبريد الصناعية والمنزلية، نقطة سيلانه منخفضة جدا وقدرته على مقاومة الصدأ كبيرة. 
رجوع 


الزيوت الهيدروليكية : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIL HYDRAX 46
يستجيب هذا الزيت إلى متطلبات تجهيزات تحويل الحركة الهيدروليكية والهيدروليكية الساكنة ومتطلبات تجهيزات النقل والجرافات. 

اختبار فيكر V104/105C FZG - اختبار درجة 12 
(DIN 51354)
DIN 51524 FEUILLE IL AFNOR NF E 486 03 HM CETO RP 91 H HM DENISON NF 2 
2ل
20ل
200ل 
AGIP LHM SUPER
هو سائل عضوي هيدروليكي صمم خصّيصا لدعم الأنظمة الهيدروليكية في سيارات ستروان. 


يستجيب هذا السائل لمتطلبات B712710 - Citroen Pas 1ل 




AGIP ARNICA صمم هذا المنتج ليستعمل في الأنظمة الهيدروليكية، نقطة سيلانه منخفضة ومؤشر لزوجته مرتفع و له قدرة كبيرة على مقاومة الصدأ. 
رجوع 

الزيوت المستعملة في الصناعات المعدنية: 
AGIP ASTER صمم هذا الزيت لحل مشاكل تركيب القطع المعدنية وهو يقاوم الصدأ. 
رجوع 


زيوت لتشحيم الدواليب المسننة والتربينات : 
AGIP BLASIA P1000-2200 زيت ذو لزوجة مرتفعة يوصى به لتزييت الدواليب المسننة كبيرة الحجم المعرضة إلى حمولات كبيرة بسرعة محدودة. 
AGIP OTE زيت تشحيم يستعمل مع الأجهزة العاملة بالغاز والبخار في ظروف قاسية. 
SERIE BLASIA صمم هذا المنتج للاستجابة إلى حاجيات التزييت في ظروف شديد القساوة ويوصى به لتزييت علب التروس. 
رجوع 



زيوت الدوران : 
AGIP RADULA سلسلة من الزيوت يوصى بها لتزييت الأجهزة التي تستخدم نظام تزييت للدوران. 
رجوع 



الشحوم الصناعية : 
AGIP FIN سلسلة من زيوت التشحيم لها قدرة على الالتحام لونها أسود تستعمل لتزييت الأنظمة المعرضة للعوامل الجوية مثل الدواليب المسننة غير المغطاة والكوابل المعدنية ..... 
GRAISSE PV2 شحم أساسه الكلسيوم لونه أصفر شاحب يوصى به لتزييت الأنظمة الميكانيكية المعرضة للعوامل المناخية وللعوامل الأكالة مثل محركات المراكب البحرية وناقلات الحركة وتجهيزات المراكب و التجهيزات الكيمياوية.... 
GRAISSE NG3 لتزييت الدواليب المسننة المكشوفة وسلاسل نقل الحركة.... 
GRAISSE NS4 لتزييت الصمامات في مجال الصناعات البترولية و الآليات الملامسة للمحروقات الغازية أو السائلة 
GRAISSE SM لتزييت المحامل الملساء المعرضة إلى حثّ ميكانيكي أو حراري والمحامل التي يتسبب شكلها في تلف سريع. 
GRAISSE MUEP 2 تسمح الإضافات ذات الضغط المرتفع بخلق طبقة تزييت يمكنها من مقاومة الحثّ الميكانيكي على مستوى الأنظمة المعرضة إلى حمولات ديناميكية أو ساكنة مرتفعة و بتجنب التماس بين المعادن على مستوى المساحات المزيتة. 
GRAISSE NF 2 لتزييت المحامل الملساء العاملة في درجات حرارة مرتفعة. 
GRAISSE DB لتزييت المحامل الملساء المعرضة إلى درجات حرارة مرتفعة مثل أجهزة صنع الورق، الأفران الدورانية في مصانع الإسمنت والتجهيزات الدوارة..... 
رجوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة عن الزيوت .

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم ودمت ذخرا لنا .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري.


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة عن الزيوت .

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم ودمت ذخرا لنا .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري.


البغدادي


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيير


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## mohnd22222 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*المتشبع بمالم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور*

لماذا لم تذكر يارجل أنك نسخت الموضوع من موقع هذه الشركة
http://www.sndp.com.tn/ar/html/lubrifiants_liste.htm
من علامات القيامة قلة الأمانة
يا أخوة لانريد نسخ ولصق بدون عزو


----------



## اوبرييتر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## م ايو وسام (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلاماسلام (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو كتيب عن الزيزت التشحيم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## منصور البدر (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي.

هل بالامكان كتيب عن زيوت التشحيم باللغه العربيه


----------



## غازي الصعيدي (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم هل ممكن معلومات عن زيوت ضاغطات الهواء


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى على المعلومات المفيدة
ودمت بخير


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (8 مايو 2009)

ارك لله بجهودك الطيبة ونريد المزيد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## سمير شربك (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (11 يناير 2011)

تسلم اخي الكريم افتني وجزاك الله خير


----------



## angilina jolie (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت مذيد من المعلومات عن زيوت المحركات لانها مشروع تخرجي


----------

